# Veneer Plaster ????



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey folks, I have a question about veneer plaster.

Can it be done over regular drywall? In my research it seems that everyone doing it uses blue board. What is the main difference between them?

I'm asking because I have never done it, and since I am remodeling my home, I thought I would try it in a room, or maybe one wall. Also, I have never seen blueboard around here.:clap:

I did a search, but it's 1:40 a.m. and my eyes are getting heavy. 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Go, american clay/ or tobias stucco


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Hey folks, I have a question about veneer plaster.
> 
> Can it be done over regular drywall? In my research it seems that everyone doing it uses blue board. What is the main difference between them?
> 
> ...



Yes , use an oil primer before . Reason being is the plaster will be wet when applying .


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Snow Man
is that the difference between drywall and blueboard? The blue board is designed to be able to handle the extra wetness of the plaster? When I saw it done they just troweled the plaster over the finished blueboard.


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Hey folks, I have a question about veneer plaster.
> 
> Can it be done over regular drywall? In my research it seems that everyone doing it uses blue board. What is the main difference between them?
> 
> ...


I think you will find that the professionals paint some sort of concrete adhesive on the wall to accept plaster for repair applications. There also is something called "Plaster Weld", its colored, but I think its just concrete adhesive.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Blueboard is designed to take the extra dampness from the plaster, Plaster Weld is designed to bind old plaster to new plaster, now if you do try it make up a small batch then making up a large batch this way you can get the hang of it, then you can increase the size of a batch you can make up. as for where you can find blueboard I would check with your local building supply house that sells cement and drywall and plaster products. or contact USG they should know where you can get it.
Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Did a house 7-8 trs ago where we hung about 1/3 of it with blue board. 

They decided to plaster some of the walls we hung regular board and they applied a bonder. 

Wish I knew what it was.

Don't know why they just did't blueboard/ plaster the whole thing.:blink:


----------



## rogerhattman (Jul 6, 2008)

I do it all the time when repairing old 3/8 rock lath backed plaster since I cannot find 3/8 rock lath. Drywall may trouble with the extra moisture without some help. I prime (BIN, but other types will work) and apply PVA. Any PVA should be ok, Titebond or PlasterWeld or whatever. I believe that blue board has a heavier facing than drywall to handle the water and alum to bond.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll chyme in here. I have gone over plenty of drywall board with plaster. What the blueboard does is suck up the moisture faster so you can spread the mud smoother and the mud and paper react together and almost become one entity. While spreading plaster on drywall board is almost like trying to spread butter on glass. The mud doesn't "grab" the board, it slides. And the paper and plaster don't "become one" like it does with blueboard. Years ago we used to put watered down Plaster-Weld on it and that worked fine for bonding but was still slipery spreading, actually worse than if we did nothing to prep it. Then for awhile did do nothing to it and never had any problems but didn't feel good about it. Now we just add 1/4-1/2 a bag of durabond 90 to every 3 bags of plaster and it works spectacular. The corners pull great without buildup and it spreads nicely. But blueboard is still what should be used whenever possible.


----------

